# just checking



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

ohhh my 
is there a fee that u have to pay when u turn in ur tourist card? I am not overstaying but I am confused on whether Im supposed to pay and If I have to why???


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you flew into the country it should have been included in the price of your plane fare...you should be able to look at your part and see a paid stamp is on it, if not go to any bank and pay the $22.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

*I dont understand...*



chicois8 said:


> If you flew into the country it should have been included in the price of your plane fare...you should be able to look at your part and see a paid stamp is on it, if not go to any bank and pay the $22.............


 I paid for the tourist visa card. Why would I have to pay anything, If Im not overstaying?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Jya3V said:


> I paid for the tourist visa card. Why would I have to pay anything, If Im not overstaying?


You don't ... there is no exit tax/fee


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Jya3V said:


> I paid for the tourist visa card. Why would I have to pay anything, If Im not overstaying?


He said IF it wasn't included in your plane ticket and is not marked paid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

*This is what I found...*

Country Specific Details | Immigracion.com.mx - Soporte

Specific Country Information (From Country)
If you are a holder of a passport from one of the following countries, you do not need a visa to visit Mexico for up to 180 days, though you do need a Mexican visitor’s permit (FMT):

United States

Australia

Canada

British/EU Member Country

New Zealand

Israel

Yes I am from USA, and have a passport. I thought that I had to get a tourist card to visit Mexico ??? But this is telling me otherwise...
How would I get a FMT??? 
Does anyone know the requirements to get one???


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You do not need a visa to enter Mexico, you will need a Mexican visitors permit (FMM) ...I believe you are thinking the tourist card and visa are the same and they are not...The FMT mentioned as of May 1st.2010 has had its name changed to FMM which you get with your plane ticket or get when you land cross the border..Requirements are a passport and $22.00 USD...............




Jya3V said:


> Country Specific Details | Immigracion.com.mx - Soporte
> 
> Specific Country Information (From Country)
> If you are a holder of a passport from one of the following countries, you do not need a visa to visit Mexico for up to 180 days, though you do need a Mexican visitor’s permit (FMT):
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not telling you 'otherwise'. You definitely do need the FMM 180 day tourist permit to visit Mexico. It is not renewable. If you intend to stay longer, you must apply for the appropriate visa within 30 days of entry.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

FMT = tourist card (FMM now) and sometimes refered to as a tourist visa.

The visa mentioned in that link refers to a consulate issued visa which you must have prior to setting foot in the country.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, Reefhound. Consulates can no longer issue visas. You must enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and apply for a visa within 30 days at the INM offices nearest your Mexican address. The first step of the procedure is online at the INM website, where you prepare your application, save and print your forms and determine the requirements for your particular status.
See other threads on this topic.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RV, You do need to obtain a Visa from a consulate if you are from one of the countries on a list on the customs site ( like Jordan or Albania) ....The USA and some other countries do not need a visa just an FMM, kinda like a visa waiver program the USA has...It seems like everyone is using the term VISA when we should be using FMM, they are two separate documents...............





RVGRINGO said:


> Sorry, Reefhound. Consulates can no longer issue visas. You must enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and apply for a visa within 30 days at the INM offices nearest your Mexican address. The first step of the procedure is online at the INM website, where you prepare your application, save and print your forms and determine the requirements for your particular status.
> See other threads on this topic.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is the case but, so far, all the postings on this thread are by US citizens.
Thanks for the reminder, in case folks in other countries are reading.


----------

